# My nuggets



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2008)

First off this forum is fantastic


----------



## usaman65 (Apr 11, 2008)

cool! what evactly is the one on the bottom right?

kev


----------



## Noxx (Apr 11, 2008)

I suppose it's silver ?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2008)

It is a wedding set of rings I had melted down


----------

